# .dmg file extension



## zydecomon (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey,

I am a COMPLETE newbie to Mac. My girlfriend has one, but doesn't know how to do much with it at this point. I can't tell you the Mac version # cause I don't know how to find it. If someone can help me find the version #, I can give you that info too if necessary.

Anyway, if there is anyone who can direct me to an app that will open (or recognize) .dmg files. Preferrably free. I only found one that you have to pay for. I think it was Macopener. I also found www.ephod.com, but when I try to download it (from ephod.com/download) I just get a blank screen.

Needing ANY and ALL help available. Remember to keep it on the Mac for Dummies level please.

Thx


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Did you double click it? A dmg is a compressed drive image. DOuble clicking it should mount it.


----------



## angel.avani (Apr 15, 2007)

its not opening.. it opens the "open with" window..


----------

